# Census Bureau Facts for Features: Halloween Oct. 31, 2006



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I just found this and thought it was interesting enough to share. :xbones:

http://www.census.gov/Press-Release...cts_for_features_special_editions/007465.html


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

nice find, give halloween a few more years and lets rope in some haunters and we'll knock x-mas to second place!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx for the stats!!!!


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

ok, so how have these numbers done for this year?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Where's Johnny Thunder when you need him?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Census is always a year behind. Hence, the latest information is for Halloween 2006.

http://www.census.gov/Press-Release...cts_for_features_special_editions/010511.html

The '07 won't be out until this August or September.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

ScareShack said:


> nice find, give halloween a few more years and lets rope in some haunters and we'll knock x-mas to second place!


Honestly I wouldn't be surprised.
I said it this past Fall and I'll say it again now with even more confidence:
Halloween is growing into a bigger event than it ever has been before.
So many people are getting more into it, not just with decorations and trick-or-treating, but with making their own haunts and going to haunts!
It's great!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The new release just came out -

http://www.census.gov/Press-Release...cts_for_features_special_editions/014211.html


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Interesing data.

There is also a "Pumpkin Center, LA" and a "Eulogy, Tx"


----------

